# ECNL Regional League Feedback?



## timbuck (Sep 25, 2019)

Any opinions on how the league is working so far?
I glanced at a few age groups.  A few blowouts.  A few close games.

Are teams sharing players from Regional League to ECNL Full teams?  And vice versa?
What about to/from teams in SCDSL, Coast, Presidio?


----------



## Buckyballer (Sep 26, 2019)

Our club has an ECNL team and a regional team. Sharing players between teams isn't that easy - you have to re-card every shared player and roster them to the other roster. So if I need to borrow a regional team player for my ECNL team, I need to roster her to my roster AND I need to get an ECNL card for her. So you can't do this last minute and you have to know who you will need in advance.  Back in May/June when we were setting up teams, we were under the impression that sharing would be easier but, though it isn't hard, it isn't seamless. We have not borrowed between teams at all yet but after high school, and the injuries that come with it, we may need to borrow between teams.

We do have the situation where we have an older SCDSL team that is short players and both our ECNL teams, Regional teams and younger teams are all helping out - but that seems more like it is a very specific situation and not the way it will work for all teams going forward.

I think the players that have joined the regional team at our age group are pretty happy with how it is working out.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Sep 26, 2019)

Regional League experience so far has been pretty good.  Games have been very competitive and the level of soccer is definitely a step up.  I think next year you are going to have alot of players that want to make the move over but dont see a whole lot of movement upward or out that will create spaces for alot of new players


----------



## timbuck (Sep 26, 2019)

Where did most of the players come from?
We’re they existing flight 1 type of teams?  DPL transfers?  From the ECNL but either wanted less travel or more playing time?


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Sep 26, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Where did most of the players come from?
> We’re they existing flight 1 type of teams?  DPL transfers?  From the ECNL but either wanted less travel or more playing time?


All of the above, most are Discovery teams from last season that moved up or teams were built with Discovery, DPL and tier 1 players.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Sep 27, 2019)

All of the north east ECNL clubs took their NPL teams from last year (their B teams) and made them their ECRL teams, dropping NPL.


----------



## ToonArmy (Sep 27, 2019)

In the age group I follow a little closer than the others there is only 1 team that would of been Discovery this season if they were all still in SCDSL just guessing by how the teams stood in last year's flight 1 standings. Some didn't have a flight 1 team B team was in flight 2. That doesn't mean these teams didn't get stronger by adding  players. I do know 1 team that didn't have flight 1 last year added a whole new team from a different club that was flight 1 and would of been borderline Discovery team. My opinion in this age group Discovery has better competition. Again not saying ecnl regional league is garbage, not calling anybody a kool aid drinker, I have friends playing in it that are happy and have hopes to be on the Ecnl team eventually.


----------



## ThankYouNext (Sep 27, 2019)

Thanks for all the good information.


----------



## futboldad1 (Sep 27, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> In the age group I follow a little closer than the others there is only 1 team that would of been Discovery this season if they were all still in SCDSL just guessing by how the teams stood in last year's flight 1 standings. Some didn't have a flight 1 team B team was in flight 2. That doesn't mean these teams didn't get stronger by adding  players. I do know 1 team that didn't have flight 1 last year added a whole new team from a different club that was flight 1 and would of been borderline Discovery team. My opinion in this age group Discovery has better competition. Again not saying ecnl regional league is garbage, not calling anybody a kool aid drinker, I have friends playing in it that are happy and have hopes to be on the Ecnl team eventually.


Like DPL, some good teams, some weaker teams. Discovery the same  - a lot of dilution but all three offer decent competition overall.


----------

